# Rate My Pens



## yomanyouahippie (Oct 28, 2011)

I am a new pen turner, and these are my first 11 pens. I know they're nothing out of the ordinary, but I wanted to get some input of what I could do better. also, what do think they're worth, like in a market environment. I am only 15, so go easy


----------



## nsfr1206 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey welcome here. They look ok but I can't see em too good on my iPhone. And I didn't know I was a hippie!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Oct 28, 2011)

Welcome to Jurassic park .... I mean IAP haha :0- They look great, I know the look nicer then my first ones. Some ask $15.00 I ask $20.00 some ask $35.00


----------



## Alzey (Oct 28, 2011)

You are off to a great start.  Nice variety in your blanks.  I like #4, looks like your sizing and spacing is fairly even and consistent.  Can't give you much advice on pricing as I am still within my first dozen pens and haven't started selling them.  

Other here have suggested that you keep your first pen.  Then pull it our every once in a while to see how you are progressing.

Keep up the good work.  Check out the library for other great ideas.


----------



## yomanyouahippie (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks guys for the kind words, I appreciate the input.


----------



## azamiryou (Oct 28, 2011)

They look good to me for first pens. (See the thread on First Pens here to see where some of the rest of us started.)

Ideas for improvement... 

One way to go is to work on other finishes. Are you using a friction finish (aka turner's finish)? CA or lacquer can get you a higher gloss and a more durable finish. You can get lots of ideas in the Finishing forum here. You'll find a bunch of ways to do CA finishes - none of them will work for you, but if you try them all, you'll probably figure out yet another way to do it, which will work for you. 

Another thing to do is ditch the kit center bands. I see you trying to turn creative shapes... the CB just gets in the way. You can make slimlines without center bands, or make your own center bands. It's probably the easiest "mod" available for slimlines.

Of course, doing more different kits is a good way to expand your experience, too.

Pricing... that's a huge thing that no one can answer for you. It all depends what you're selling, who you're selling it to, where you're selling it, why you're selling it, and what kind of salesman you are. There are some threads in the Marketing forum about this that can give you some ideas. Also search on-line to see what other penturners are charging in their online stores or at Etsy.

Good luck, and welcome to the addiction!


----------



## Monolith (Oct 28, 2011)

Those look awesome!  Nice job!


----------



## boxerman (Oct 28, 2011)

Welcome. Look very good for your first pens. It's nice to see a young person getting hobby. Well enjoy and have lots of fun.


----------



## broitblat (Oct 28, 2011)

Reece,

Good looking pens, although I think you'll find that the busier shapes and blanks are more interesting to your fellow penmakers than to the "general public".

  -Barry


----------



## G1Pens (Oct 28, 2011)

They all look very good. Wish I had started at 15....I would be gooooood by now. Stick with it. Looks to me like you have the talent for it.


----------



## Jim Burr (Oct 28, 2011)

Since I'm a hippy I have nothing to lose:wink:!! Looks like some bushing tolerances need a look see. The knuckle slimline could be hard to hold. Nice job on the diagonal cut colorwood, those are tough:biggrin:! You didn't say what the finish was so they could wear out in an hour or two years. If I wasn't a hippy, well...who knows!:tongue:


----------



## Rick P (Oct 28, 2011)

broitblat said:


> Reece,
> 
> Good looking pens, although I think you'll find that the busier shapes and blanks are more interesting to your fellow penmakers than to the "general public".
> 
> -Barry


 

I dont care for busy pens at all. As Mathew pointed out loose the center bands, I would add stick to clean lines in your designs. They are more pleasing to the eye and MUCH more comfortable to use. You have a fine set of firsts but spend some time in the library looking over the finishing articles. I love CA finishes, thank you IAP members, but there are many folks who dont like to work with it. Play and experiment, see what works for you. There are no set rules in turning or design.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Oct 29, 2011)

well done...................


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Look ok to me.*

They're fine. The price they might sell at ... who knows. That is a BIG variable and there really is no right answer. Lowest I've seen them offered is about $12.00, I've sold them from $1.00 (eBay no reserve auctions) to the highest for that style of about $25.00 for one turned from a customers blank that had sentimental value to him..


----------



## yomanyouahippie (Oct 29, 2011)

Jim Burr said:


> Since I'm a hippy I have nothing to lose:wink:!! Looks like some bushing tolerances need a look see. The knuckle slimline could be hard to hold. Nice job on the diagonal cut colorwood, those are tough:biggrin:! You didn't say what the finish was so they could wear out in an hour or two years. If I wasn't a hippy, well...who knows!:tongue:



     If by "knuckle" you mean the pen with the grooves, most people and me have found it really comfortable to hold. I used PSI's shellawax, which you already know is a friction polish


----------



## jimm1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sharp stuff. Welcome aboard.


----------



## hunter-27 (Oct 29, 2011)

yomanyouahippie said:


> Jim Burr said:
> 
> 
> > Since I'm a hippy I have nothing to lose:wink:!! Looks like some bushing tolerances need a look see. The knuckle slimline could be hard to hold. Nice job on the diagonal cut colorwood, those are tough:biggrin:! You didn't say what the finish was so they could wear out in an hour or two years. If I wasn't a hippy, well...who knows!:tongue:
> ...


Great start.  The shellawax will QUICKLY wear off, especially on the "high spots".  The "knuckles" will get the most contact and will become dull and dirty quickly when used.  There are many other finishes that are better, you would be best to graduate to one soon if selling is a goal.(you do not want to sell something that does not have its best chance and holding up to use.  Pricing is as Smitty said, too many variables to really tell you without considerably more info.  This is of course my opinion, yours and others may differ.  

Landon


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Oct 29, 2011)

Great looking pens. The slimlines are supposed to be the most difficult of pens to turn. You seem to have them well mastered. Your not far from moving onto the cigar, sierra and other pen kits.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 29, 2011)

The diamondwood slims really don't need much of a finish, that "wood" is pretty "plasticky" so it will hold a shine.

I sold LOTS of them between $18 and $28---YMMV!

Have fun!!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice looking batch but I only see 10 pens. A CA finish will just about hold up forever. I found when doing a shelawax finish it is best to do several coats and let it sit overnight to harden some. Shape wise they look pretty good. I'm glad you avoided the fat pen being squeezed at the waist by the centerband look. If you don't know what I mean by that you will know it when you see it. Also definitely keep your first pen.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Oct 29, 2011)

They look really good. Better than most of my first 10 or 20. I'd price those between $20 and $35, depending on the buyer and depending on where I'm trying to sell it.


----------



## Foxfirek (Nov 15, 2012)

I think you are doing a good job though i'm only at about pen 30 or so myself. I sell my slimlines for $15 each and use a few coats of shellawax for the finish. I have heard mixed reviews on shellawax and its durability but if I am selling the pen for only $15 I do not feel too bad if after a year the finish starts to wear, and I doubt my customers would either, If I was charging $30 then I would try for a CA finish or something equally durable. I have found that people like the pens I have made with bumps or curves in them the most and they often think they are more comfortable. My favorite of yours is the one with lots of curves and bumps in it, I might charge more for that if it was more work to make.
Jillian from Santa Cruz


----------



## plantman (Nov 16, 2012)

:RockOn:  Great start !! One thing about starting at 15, you can only get older and smarter.   Jim S


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Nov 16, 2012)

Thats a very good start. Keep up the good work


----------

